# Cablguy's 1997 Chevy Silverado 1500 Extended Cab ... SQ



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is my ride : White Lightning ...



















More pics on the way...


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Special Thanks to *Linear Power / Blues Car Audio *...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Subscribed...


Thanks bro ... I working on this thing getting it ready for USACI finals. So hopefully there will be some updated photos comming real soon ....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, I haven't seen Blues speakers in YEARS.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Wow, I haven't seen Blues speakers in YEARS.


If you planing on being at the USACI World Finals this weekend, you will get more than your share ... 6 vehicles with Team Linear/Blues ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

NOT a completed product yet, but got my kicks done today, Also got the NEW Blues 6.5s in today ... 



















Hopefully getting started on the amp rack and sub enclosure. No changes, just attention to detail ... This is what it looks like now ...










Please let me know what you think so far ... thanks, Randal ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW !!! Finally able to log back in to DIYMA ... Got some new pics to load up ... get to them asap ... thanks, Randal ...


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice truck mister, I wanted one of those when they got out, got a hand me down Datsun 120Y instead.

So, no back seat? Does the sub enclosure fire thru a hole in the bed to the cab?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

jorgegarcia said:


> Nice truck mister, I wanted one of those when they got out, got a hand me down Datsun 120Y instead.
> 
> So, no back seat? Does the sub enclosure fire thru a hole in the bed to the cab?


Thanks bro !!! 
Yes, I have the back seat (i have kids). Its just been removed in that pic for the show as a demo vehicle. Yes, the enclosure is in the bed firing into the cab.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

New Pics ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Blues Car Audio ...










Team Linear Power / Blues Car Audio at the 2010 USACI World Finals, Shreveport, LA ...


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the purpose of the PVC pipes in the back of the box?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you ****ting me??? Blues still has the Iso-tube??? Niiiiiice.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

nittanylion64 said:


> What is the purpose of the PVC pipes in the back of the box?


Tuning ports ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Are you ****ting me??? Blues still has the Iso-tube??? Niiiiiice.


I would not **** you sir !!! yes the Iso-Kits will be in production ... 
thanks bro !!!

Air Force Huh ... I was stationed at RAF Lakenheath back in the day ...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW never thought I'd see LP back in the lanes competing....


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

In the lanes is not the word for it! These guys are just flat out good all around guys with a very well rounded team that has a passion for audio! I enjoy talking with these guys at every show I see them at. 
By the way love the truck!
Abram


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Cablguy184 said:


> I would not **** you sir !!! yes the Iso-Kits will be in production ...
> thanks bro !!!


That's friggin awesome!



> Air Force Huh ... I was stationed at RAF Lakenheath back in the day ...


I think we're going to try and go to England next. Well, any OS location other than Japan really.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

8675309 said:


> In the lanes is not the word for it! These guys are just flat out good all around guys with a very well rounded team that has a passion for audio! I enjoy talking with these guys at every show I see them at.
> By the way love the truck!
> Abram


Thank you very much bro !!!
Your team is on the Awesome side too ... What makes this sport great and fun !!! Can't wait to meet up again ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I think we're going to try and go to England next. Well, any OS location other than Japan really.


I was a crew chief on the F-15 E strike eagle ... Awesome machine !!!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

DAT said:


> WOW never thought I'd see LP back in the lanes competing....


Just wait Bro ... The NEW Linear Power line will be rolling out soon !!!


----------



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

Are there any drivers in the doors?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

jmil1974 said:


> Are there any drivers in the doors?


No sir ... Nothing is in the doors ...
Tweeters in the a-pillars and 6.5 drivers in the kick pannels (Blues BL6.5 component set) ...


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

clean install


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

loudstreetrides said:


> clean install


Thanks Bro ...


----------



## dirtydirty (Aug 2, 2009)

hmmm.... ray r. huh? tips is still going eh? does he own the blues stuff now too?

good to see the lp stuff... id love to still have my xo3/pa2 combo..... good times.... got any old woods stereo photos? lol


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

dirtydirty said:


> hmmm.... ray r. huh? tips is still going eh? does he own the blues stuff now too?
> 
> good to see the lp stuff... id love to still have my xo3/pa2 combo..... good times.... got any old woods stereo photos? lol


Thanks bro !!! And yes, Linear Power / Blues Car Audio is making a comeback !!! Great performing equipment ... Please check us out !!! 
Click on the links on my signature bro ... Thanks again, Randal ...
/
/
/
/
//
DIYMA ... Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
I got a chance to win a new Mechman Alternator !!! :rockwoot: 
Please, and get your friends to help me out too ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...

SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

DIYMA ... Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
I got a chance to win a new Mechman Alternator !!! :rockwoot: 
Please, and get your friends to help me out too ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...

SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Cablguy184 said:


> DIYMA ... Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
> I got a chance to win a new Mechman Alternator !!! :rockwoot:
> Please, and get your friends to help me out too ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...
> 
> SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum


Good luck hope you win.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you sir ... I need all of you in the Car Audio world to go over and vote !!! lol ...

thanks guys !!! Randal


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

DIYMA ... Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
I got a chance to win a new Mechman Alternator !!! :rockwoot: 
Please, and get your friends to help me out too ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...

SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

*DIYMA ... Everyone, If you can, please go and vote for me on SMD System of the Month !!!
I got a chance to win a new Mechman Alternator !!! 
Please, and get your friends to help me out too ........... thank you for your time, Randal ...

SMD FORUMS - SYSTEM OF THE MONTH Sponsored by MECHMAN Alternator! Win a High Output Alternator! - SMD Forum*


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

you mentioned that you got proper imaging without digital processing on the other thread. how did you achieve that?

just speaker placement? can you explain the approach you did in choosing the speaker locations you used... as well as how you tuned them.

would be really helpful to someone like me... a little over 2 months into car audio and im soaking it in like a sponge!


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice build.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

antikryst said:


> you mentioned that you got proper imaging without digital processing on the other thread. how did you achieve that?
> 
> just speaker placement? can you explain the approach you did in choosing the speaker locations you used... as well as how you tuned them.
> 
> would be really helpful to someone like me... a little over 2 months into car audio and im soaking it in like a sponge!


Best advice I could give sir is to go to some LARGE sound quality competitions, talk to some competitors, listen to their cars, and get a idea of the sound you want your vehicle to have ... 
My system was a combination of good equipment, installation, and a idea of how it should sound when done ... A team Effort ... not my work, I can only claim about 30% of the install ... It was ALL Team Linear Power / Blues Car Audio ... 
Thanks Bro ... 



low2001gmc said:


> very nice build.


Thank you sir ... 
Still got ALOT of work to do ... Hopefully a NEW Paint Job comming soon ...


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

jmil1974 said:


> Are there any drivers in the doors?





Cablguy184 said:


> No sir ... Nothing is in the doors ...
> Tweeters in the a-pillars and 6.5 drivers in the kick pannels (Blues BL6.5 component set) ...


Actually ... Kick pannels are going back stock and the 6.5" drivers are going into the doors ... Hopefully along with a new center channel installation soon (maybe) ...
New pics will be posted as soon as I have them availiable ...
Thanks ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Subscribed...


Best avatar pic ever silverdiesel. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Subscribed...





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Best avatar pic ever silverdiesel.


I agree ...


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Very clean looking truck. I know how hard it is to build something nice when you have a family. I'm waiting until I get my son a truck before I can pull my back seat to finish my build


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you sir ... Yea, the up keep on a old Chevy along with the long list of things I have to pay out for the family can be a challenge ... 
Just got my air back to working the other day ... And I really want this thing painted (Origional colors) !!! 

The rear seat is back in its stock location for everyday use and during Sound Quality judging ... Then we pull the rear seat for demos and show off the subs and amp rack ...


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

To me, my trucks not worth the money of doing a blow through. The bodies just too rough. I want everything I do to be able to move into another truck or an escalade. GM need sto bring back the 2 door Tahoe. Lol. Your truck appears to be in great shape. I'm still debating on what I want to do with the truck itself. The system is planned out, but I don't know if I want to put in the work to straighten the body of a truck with almost 200k or just buy another one. Also consider yourself lucky to have an understanding wife. Its an expensive hobby


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

GoodyearJ said:


> To me, my trucks not worth the money of doing a blow through. The bodies just too rough. I want everything I do to be able to move into another truck or an escalade. GM need sto bring back the 2 door Tahoe. Lol. Your truck appears to be in great shape. I'm still debating on what I want to do with the truck itself. The system is planned out, but I don't know if I want to put in the work to straighten the body of a truck with almost 200k or just buy another one. Also consider yourself lucky to have an understanding wife. Its an expensive hobby


A buddy of mine has a minty 93 (I think) GMC Yukon (2 door) 4wd for sale ... 
Just south of Jackson, MS ... asking like 4000.00 for it ... Black !!! Nice !!!


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Those are nice. I prefer the late 70's-80's models. Not sure how good they'd do for audio though. There's a really nice one local to me but with the family I can't justify buying a toy. One day I'll have one. Lol. I'd prefer 2wd but those are extremely rare. It would be nice to see in the new body style. I plan to open my own shop eventually. When I have the extra income coming in I'll build myself something really nice


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

70s and 80s Chevy Trucks have Always been my favorite body style !!!


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Same here. They make some great sports trucks. Imo the cleanest looking ones too. I'd love to get my hands on a straight swb and install a modern drivetrain


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

I had a 84 model back in the day, loved it !!! ... But married with children called for a vehicle with a back seat ... so I've kinda gotten attached to my 97 ... I will be alot happier with it once I get it painted ...


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

My very first vehicle was a 78 GMC High Sierra Classic. It was black with a step side bed( prefer fleetside). The bottom of the bed was completely rusted out and just had a thick rubber mat for a floor. 350 with long tubes going straigh to 2 rusted out cherry bombs that stopped at the back of the cab. That thing was loud. Lol. When I was younger, my cousin had an 85 red swb fleetside. That truck was immaculate. That's the one that got me started loving them. Good luck with the paint. It looks great already. Mine is beat to hell. Lol


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a ton of stuff I want to do to my truck ... but too hard finding time and money for it ... Getting the truck painted and bed line-xed is the main thing ...
Working on a deal with a friend to get bucket seats so I can build a console with a floor shifter ... and get a cool sterring wheel ... 
Then I need to get that center channel installed and some fiberglass work done ...


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Good luck getting the buckets. They're a great way to spruce up the interior


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks bro ... I need all the luck I can get ...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you win that HO alt?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

No, I took second on that one ... Got a cool constalation prize though ...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn it I was hoping you would win since you had plenty of votes. I was texting Richard, and he might (might not for sure) trade me some 8" Blues (sweet). But where would you recommend placing them (in the front as part of the front stage or the rear lowpass)? Am lacking bass because I dont have my Stroker 12's installed (well I take them out because of my tools I have to take to work and no room, so 90% of the time their out). And was looking for something small like 8" to do the lowpass job, no major bass just something to do the job.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome find on the drivers bro ... Richard is a ACE with his equipment. 
If you would, please ask me this question (just copy and paste) on that other ... well, you know where ... I only post on build logs on this site (no reccomendations) ...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

No prob, I understand.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you bro ...


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice. I would like to hear some Blues gear. I live in Brookhaven, about 30-45 minutes from Pearl. Yay for Mississippi!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

HiVi Guy said:


> Very nice. I would like to hear some Blues gear. I live in Brookhaven, about 30-45 minutes from Pearl. Yay for Mississippi!


Hows it goin bro ... Nice to hear from you ... 
My dad lives in Brookhaven ... And I live on the corner of highway 49 / highway 20 intersection ... 
Next time you up my way, send me a pm to meet up ... I will be glad to let you hear some Blues gear !!!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW ... forgot about this forum thread ... got alot of updated pics to go here ...
Main thing is the addition on the Kenwood DNX9980HD ...


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome build!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you Sir


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Got any updated pics with the NEW LP amps?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

HiVi Guy said:


> Very nice. I would like to hear some Blues gear. I live in Brookhaven, about 30-45 minutes from Pearl. Yay for Mississippi!


I will be in Brookhaven ALL day Saturday working on the truck and my (soon to be) 49 Ford Street Rod ... 

Shoot me a PM so we can meet up


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice install!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice install!


Thank you Sir ...


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Cablguy184 said:


> This is my ride : White Lightning ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cablguy184 I'm looking for Richard Nye. You can help me this is my mail

[email protected]

Greetings
Juan Maldonado
Team DLS
Mustang Gt red Colorado


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hell Sir ... 
I will send Richard a message to let him know that you are looking for him ... 


btw ... I really enjoyed listening to your car at World Finals. 
Thank you for the Demo !!!


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Cablguy184 said:


> Hell Sir ...
> I will send Richard a message to let him know that you are looking for him ...
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cablguy 184 thanks for your help 

also the sound of your truck is pretty good Thank you for the Demo in The world finlas in Alabama

Greetings yuor good friend

Juan Maldonado


----------

